# Are the Texas Rag Snow Geese decoys worth buying?



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

Are the Texas Rag Snow Geese decoys worth buying? Everyone i talked to at scheels said its all they buy and use. They say they work good.But idk they sorta look like they wouldnt work. Please Reply gotta no what to buy before they git here and they gone.
Thanks


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

They work but they don't last all the long. They tear easy and are noisy in the wind. Cheap though .. Most people buy north winds and they las much longer.. It is totally up to you it is your money


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Buy economy northwinds and paint them. If you are in north dakota I will help you out. It is really easy and I think it is fun; I am a painter though. Here are a couple of decoys that I made this spring. 
[siteimg]1108[/siteimg]
[siteimg]1107[/siteimg]
[siteimg]1110[/siteimg]
Also brobones makes some good ones and also Jim Jones of Prairie Winds decoys.

My favorite decoys are Jim Druliners Sillosocks though. 
www.sillosocks.com

Check them out.


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

Ya those are some nice decoys but im only 15 and dont have job so no money haha. So Ill just use my texas rags and i might steal my dads canadina north winds and paint them.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I bet Snow Hunter neighbors were all thinking he's nuts setting out decoys in the front yard.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Those pictures were actually at my fiancees parents house. I was painting them in their garage since it is heated and then I would place them outside after I finished a batch. I put them out there so I didn't have to breath in any extra paint fumes. It was really funny watching people drive by, I saw 3 or 4 vehicles that almost ran into their mailbox and some people just stopped and look  . I know that they all thought I was stark raving mad, I think that I am when it comes to hunting geese. :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

so thats the trick on not getting high when painting the decoys. :beer: :beer:


----------

